# Looking for puppy starting pen in or around Lapeer Michigan



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Im new to this forum my name is Rick Im looking for a training or starting pen around Lapeer Michigan for my 4 month old beagle. Id like to find somewhere I can go after work let her run and take her home and bring her back the next day. My friend has an awsome rabbit beagle but shes too fast for the pup yet, so Im kinda looking just to jump start so i can work with her all summer thanks Rick


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

welcome rick. i dont know of any around lapeer but there is one up in port hope. http://www.hotshotoutfitters.com/ it is a longer drive from lapeer so might be out of the question. 

if you dont find anything remember running starts back up in july. it is not that far off and is a great time to find bunnies for your pup in the wild. 

later, dave


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks if I dont find any other options I might have to go that route I got a new pup and I am excited and trying to get ready thanks


----------

